# sand shark



## Rockstar

i've had quite a few people tell me they were good eatin' if you bled and gutted them... i've also had people tell me bluefish was great eatin :--| my exec chef told me they were only good for soups and stock... im starting to think i should go with the locals word first. anyone got a good recipe for sand sharks and duskies? also whats the prefered method of cleaning for small sharks, skinning and filleting or steaking them?


----------



## shaggy

Sand sharks, assuming legal size, steak 'em and grill 'em.

Blufish, under 20", bleed 'em and grill 'em, over 20" bleed 'em and smoke 'em.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## NTKG

skatin 

ive heard that too. never tried sandshark, but have heard its very good... you know the rest of the ac, they think bluefish is good too, so i dunno.



bob, do u marinate and grill? whats the texture like? any sorta comparison at all?


----------



## shaggy

Grilling shark and blues, no marinating, start with fish, brush some virgin olive oil on both sides, plae some onion and lemon on top, salt and pepper to taste, bluefish, make an aluminum foil pouch to kinda steam a tad, shark steaks, hold the onion and lemon until you grill for about five minutes, then wrap with onion and lemon, and steam in pouch about 2-3 minutes for flavor, blue, like to remove after about 8 minutes of steaming in the pouch, save onion and lemon slices, and grill maybe a minute or so on both sides.

Also, bluefish, when cooked correctly (don't over cook) can make a nice chunked mix like tuna fish, or blue fish cakes, like crab cakes, add some Old Bay or lemon pepper seasoning, with mayo and chill.

Shark steaks, well, on the grill only way to go with them.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## rattler

big hint...fresh...not frozen...


----------



## Rockstar

i'll have to give it a try next time. no size limit on sharks in VA right? 1 per family or 1 per cooler?


----------



## fyremanjef

*speaking of eating shark*

I found an old fishing guide for DE from 1986. IN there was an article on cooking dogfish sharks. These critters are as abundant as skates (at times) and sometimes are the onlything biting. 

Anyone ever eat these?


----------



## rattler

fish and chips sound familer...


----------



## ro-h2o

*cooking sharks*

I worked in a seafood rest. for 5yrs. I think the best way I have served sand shark was blackend. I got more complements on the blackend then grilled or baked. As for dog fish the meat is tuffer and not as sweet. Good luck Scott


----------



## clinder

only way i eat sand shark is if you use the nice white sand from around the naples florida area.  definatly hold on the lemon when cookin shark though until its bein cooked or has been cooked as it spoils easily if you put any thing acidic on it to marinate it in. blue fish are great they taste better to me the smaller they are though.


----------



## fyremanjef

*Shark Question*

Is a Dogfish shark the same as a sand shark? You know those annoying ones with no teeth that love to get twisted up in your line.


Simple mind wants to know 

Jeff


----------



## clinder

I think their talkin about a "spiny" dogfish shark. looks exactly like an atlantic sharpnose other than a more defined lateral line and an sharp spine on their dorsal fin (be careful its sharp and painful). *alot * of people confuse them with atlantic sharpnose wich i might add is *the most abundant and common shark in the atlantic ocean * and is probally wat is "biting when nothin else is"


----------

